# Weird Audio SYNC issues with ATEM Mini



## FatBoyFellOver (Oct 5, 2020)

Audio is way out of sync, but in a non-predictable pattern, making it impossible to sync up using audio delay. Even when the audio source is connected directly to the camera recording the stream (should be perfectly in sync always). Audio is delayed for up to 2-3 seconds, but it's not regular, it can vary in one session depending on god knows what.
The ATEM Mini is connected via USB to my Mac, it presents this issue with OBS, but not with WireCast for example. Could this be a driver issue? OBS for Windows does not present this issue.


----------



## LomaxFairchild (Oct 6, 2020)

FatBoyFellOver said:


> Audio is way out of sync, but in a non-predictable pattern, making it impossible to sync up using audio delay. Even when the audio source is connected directly to the camera recording the stream (should be perfectly in sync always). Audio is delayed for up to 2-3 seconds, but it's not regular, it can vary in one session depending on god knows what.
> The ATEM Mini is connected via USB to my Mac, it presents this issue with OBS, but not with WireCast for example. Could this be a driver issue? OBS for Windows does not present this issue.


I have the same issue using the ATEM mini into OBS on a MacBook Pro. Audio is generally in sync but seems to wander about the place. No dropped frames, CPU isn't overloaded. 

Sample rate is set to 48khz in OBS. You can see the issue here https://youtu.be/LNCLDSVAVpc


----------



## LomaxFairchild (Oct 12, 2020)

FatBoyFellOver said:


> Audio is way out of sync, but in a non-predictable pattern, making it impossible to sync up using audio delay. Even when the audio source is connected directly to the camera recording the stream (should be perfectly in sync always). Audio is delayed for up to 2-3 seconds, but it's not regular, it can vary in one session depending on god knows what.
> The ATEM Mini is connected via USB to my Mac, it presents this issue with OBS, but not with WireCast for example. Could this be a driver issue? OBS for Windows does not present this issue.



A post on the Atem forum suggested updating the Atem firmware, which I've done, to 8.5. A quick 5 minute check suggests that this has hopefully solved the issue (it is listed in the release notes):

*What's new in ATEM 8.5*

Support for the new ATEM Streaming Bridge.
*Improvements in A/V sync for all ATEM Mini models.*
General performance and stability updates.


----------



## haube (Oct 12, 2020)

That fixed it for me too, but was only to test it for a 5 minute span - I will run some extended tests tomorrow and hope they go well too.


----------



## bravcmo (Jan 30, 2021)

I just updated to 8.5.3 on the ATEM Mini - even switching to 720p in OBS to ensure it's not a bandwidth issue, there is a variable delay with the video WAY behind the audio coming through the MIC1 input.  With each update, I dust this thing off - not even a year old - and try to make it work, but it's so frustrating.  I've had it start fine for a 20 minute streamed interview using the green screen, but then halfway through it just starts drifting way out - unwatchable, really.  When recording (not streaming) it's just as bad,  but variable through the entire project so it's not as simple as dragging the audio forward in Final Cut Pro.  Considering I can use the capture card and have far more reliability with OBS on its own, it's really frustrating that they're not supporting this product with more gusto.  I see SO many people complaining about this everywhere and even at the incredible price of $295, it's just a paperweight for me.  I'm sure they care more about their prosumer and professional customers than us little guys with their super cheap switchers, but I'm really curious to know if anybody actually uses this thing.


----------



## timmynator (Feb 19, 2021)

Thats not an BMD issue, its OBS. I have the same issue over the board of all my OBS rigs.

a fix is hopefully coming in version 27, due 31 mars.

When a source lags or obs think it lags it starts t o buffer the audio, buta bug prevents it from de-buffering, just adding more and more latency.
check your logfiles for "adding delay"

a bugfix is here








						Make audio mixing robust against lagging sources by marcan · Pull Request #3863 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description This change makes the OBS mixing tree robust against sources with lagging audio. When a source lags beyond the ability to be synced by the audio buffering, only that source will be affe...




					github.com


----------



## BalazsT (Apr 8, 2021)

timmynator said:


> Thats not an BMD issue, its OBS. I have the same issue over the board of all my OBS rigs.
> 
> a fix is hopefully coming in version 27, due 31 mars.
> 
> ...



Amazing if this works.

How do I get access to this fix or install it on OBS??

Same problem here, audio de-syncs over time but sometimes it's almost perfect even after an hour+ of recording. It varies with each stream.


----------



## FreemanQC (Jul 5, 2021)

timmynator said:


> Thats not an BMD issue, its OBS. I have the same issue over the board of all my OBS rigs.
> 
> a fix is hopefully coming in version 27, due 31 mars.
> 
> ...



I'm on OBS v27 and the same issue is happening with ATEM mini. Works great for the first hour then the desync starts and is out of control.


----------



## FreemanQC (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm sorry to bump this thread but having a unusable Atem Mini is really bad. Any progress on fixing the desync issue since v27 didn't fix it?

Thanks to whoever's taking care of this.


----------



## FreemanQC (Dec 4, 2021)

Sorry again to bump the thread, but I still need help!


----------



## thekaratesuit (Dec 25, 2021)

i’m having this issue too…

the video is fine and only a few frames behind - as soon as i make the audio input device ‘visible’ i get this 2-3 second lag… unusable

any new solutions to this?


----------



## FreemanQC (Jan 5, 2022)

It seems like there's no one caring about this issue!


----------



## thekaratesuit (Jan 21, 2022)

I've been trying to solve this issue... and i can't figure it out fully, however i have figured out a few things;

the media controls plug-in i downloaded and installed - seemed to be causing HUGE lag/async - closing the media controls plug-in, fixed a lot of the major lag i was experiencing.

what i've found is - once it's settled down and gotten itself in sync, it's fine.  as soon as i play a media source such as an MP4 video... once the video is finished and the atem mini is visible again, it'll be out of sync but after a few seconds it'll sync back up again - NOT ideal, but not the end of the world

I've tried to use the Apple Hardware Encoder in the 'Recording' tab in settings, which i think has also helped a bit, but it's still not perfect and i'm not confident to take this out and do podcasts with it yet

Gonna try the ATEM Mini firmware update thing and see if that helps.


----------



## Fladimir (Feb 17, 2022)

*Same problem here.*

I reconzine a lot of what you guys say, RANDOM is the key word here. 

I hope OBS developers are aware of this issue. and fix it in the next update!

In this way recording with the Atem mini only brings frustration. I'm bug testing for a year altready lol.
*
Is there any alternative to record with the Atem mini without OBS?*

And WHY is there no Blackmagic program that  that can let THEIR product record!!!???? That's soooo weird!!!


----------



## Brazilianguitar (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi 
I encountered the same problem - Audio 2 -3 seconds ahead. I also tried on my MAC  to change the encoder to the Apple VT-H246 Hardwarencoder. Since then I have no problems anymore. I think using the x246 encoder causes the CPU problems. It runs on over 50% on my Mac. This could cause the problem that frames are left out and the rendering of the images can't follow. With the hardware encoder all is okay. As I have a Atem Mini pro iso I can also directly stream over ethernet, which I found is the best solution, although I like OBS for its possibilities. I found this video talking about the encoder: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxaFcslSEPU


----------



## cyclemat (Feb 22, 2022)

Did you try to User other Versions of the decklink drive?


----------

